# Bild ohne Hintergrund - wie gehts?



## Imaex (20. Mai 2005)

Für viele warscheinlich eine Kleinigkeit für mich als Neuling einfach nur ?

So, ich versuche ein aus dem I-Net geladenes Bild 







so ein ein anderes Bild  






einzufügen, dass der Stapler so aussieht als ob er in das Bild gehört.

Ungefähr so:





Kann mir einer erklären wie man sowas macht ?

Mega THX im voraus


----------



## Leola13 (20. Mai 2005)

Hai,

naja über Kleinigkeit lässt sich sicherlich streiten.   

Grundsätzlich musst du dein einzufügendes Objekt freistellen. Je nach Motiv mit den verschiedensten Techniken. Magnetisches Lasso, Ebenmasken, Alpha-Kanal zur Auswahl, Farbbereich, div. Kombinationen, ...

In diesem Fall, du meinst doch einen Gabelstabler ?, sollte das Lasso ausreichen.
Also mit dem Lasso eine entsprechende Auswahl erstellen und diese dann in das andere Bild einfügen.
Problematisch wird es bei der Anpassung der Lichtverhältnisse, Farben, Schatten, Perspektiven.

... aber fang mal an und frag wenn es nicht zufriedenstellend klappt oder Probleme gibt.
Die Suchfunktion gibt auch viele Tipps.

Ciao Stefan


----------

